# croup



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi nichub 
Hope you are well and enjoying mummyhood
My lo was diagnosed with croup last week plus an ear infection and gastroenteritis she has been sick every other day sometimes after a bout of coughing other times out of the blue. She's not drinking her normal amount but seems a lot better since yesterday how long should I give the vomiting to settle this has been going on since wed night?
Thanks


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about the vomiting unless it's a lot and she is dehydrated, it's probably a mixture of phlegm and gastroenteritis that she is trying to get rid of but it will stop soon, if she reduces her oral intake or appears dehydrated then I would see your go, 

I'm loving motherhood thank you 

Nic
Xx


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks nic! She doesn't appear dehydrated the vomiting is definitely phlegm lol it's yuck lol thanks for putting my mind at rest. Should I avoid any foods hubby thinks I shouldn't give her fruit as this is what she brought back to share today lol xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

To be honest it's milk that is worst for phlegm but obviously carry on with milk as normal, and if she is still eating well just carry on 

Nic
Xx


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks nic she hasn't drank her milk since last week this morning she wanted it so I gave her it she hasn't been sick today so fingers crossed that's her x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

The worst may have passed now then, I hope she is better soon xx


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi Nic 
My lo now has a wheeze and coughing a lot at night she's cutting teeth again just concerned that she could be developing a chest infection xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Croup is very different to a chest infection so if you think she is wheezy then your prob best getting her chest listened to by your gp,

Nic
Xx


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks nic got her checked she's definitely got a wheeze so she has oral steroids and an inhaler xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Poor thing has had a rough time xx


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks nic she certainly has just hope it clears up this time xx


----------

